# Da Big Tentacley Fing



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

Here the start of entirely oddball super-heavy construction thread by yours truly. This is inspired by the story of the Orkilus from the ork submersible datasheet and the Fenrisian Kraken from the Tyranid ‘dex. Basically, I’m making a Tyranid giant squid. I’m probably going to use scupltey for the model. 

Here’s the basic armature of the tentacle’s with two marines for scale.

























As of right now, the Kraken stands at 9 inches tall at the tentacles, but once I flesh it out, it will probably be around 12-14 inches tall.

As for rules, I’m not that sure, although I have a general idea of what I want to do with it. So and feedback, ideas, or flames will be appreciated


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Do you want it to be in a special scenario where there is water in the map, or can it walk on land? If it can walk on land, I think it should move slowly but have a long charge range to represent reaching out with its tentacles. Maybe it should be able to make a "shooting attack" with its tentacles? Or perhaps it could use its tentacles to lock one unit within 6" of it in combat, but the unit can't attack back.


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

thats awsome. Though i cant see it being used in a game but more in a special scenario where an army has to cross a bridge or what not. Where will the head be located?


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I think you could use it as a piece of scenery, the remnants of a failed Tyranid attack.

As for rules, it depends on the story. If there is deep water (obviously, it has to be a large body of water, or something connected to it) and it has to be in water, it might be able to attack airborne units flying over the water, or attack units near the shore (6 or 12 inches, however long the tentacles are). Perhaps it is considered everywhere in the water, or quich enough to get places quicker.
If it can go in land, take killmaimburn's idea.

FLAME: the body itself (not the tentacles) is far too thin. it should be about 3-4 times the width of a tentacle.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good. you could give it a octopus' beak - looks a but like a birds beak. If you make it with greenstuff, it might weigh a lot.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i think that if you construct it right, you could use it as a heirophant bio titan.

just say the tenticles lash out like a gun and count as one of the weapons that the titan an take, model some spore cysts on it and it can use the gas cloud thing that the titan has aswell.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Make that thing look like the Kraken from the Pirates movies and you will be golden.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Or the tentacle monster from Lord of the Rings lol


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm probably going to make two sets of heads for this thing. One would be a full squid-head for it to walk around, and a stationary base, with a large chunk of the head in the water.

@Fenrakk101: the body shown actually isn't the real body. I just needed something round to take the tentacles on so I could twist the wire into the correct position. 
@:-Dirtydog-: I think this would fit more as a Malefactor if I am going to prozy it as a existing model. As of right now, I'm still thinking of scratching writing a datasheet for this sucker.

I've managed to flesh out the tentacles with scuplty, and I should add more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

put a little pirate ship in the middle of the tentacles. a little pirates of the Caribbean for you


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, I flesh out the tentacles and did a beak for the monstrosity. I actually underestimated how large this would would end up being. The tentacles themselves would be smoothed out later, and I'm planning to add the suckers after the clay hardens. But here are the pictures!


































I'm hoping to be able to be finished with the head segment by the end of the weekend, ans starting on the mantle.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

:shok: Wow, that is mighty impressive and BIG and is looking like its going to be a true jaw-dropper when done! :grin:

You could thicken the tentacles at the base to make them look more powerful... more looking like they'd grab you than lashing wildly.

Looking great though; can't wait to see it finished! :biggrin:


----------

